# Where to buy rotors for 1.6?



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

Everywhere I look, they have front rotors for 2.0's only?
Example:http://www.ptuning.com/html/Item-De...ear=1995-1999 All 2.0L Models&ModelDesc=200SX.
Does engine size matter? I don't think so, but I'd hate
to order these and go through the hassle of returning
them because they're the wrong size. Thanks.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

200SushiX said:


> Everywhere I look, they have front rotors for 2.0's only?
> Example:http://www.ptuning.com/html/Item-De...ear=1995-1999 All 2.0L Models&ModelDesc=200SX.
> Does engine size matter? I don't think so, but I'd hate
> to order these and go through the hassle of returning
> them because they're the wrong size. Thanks.



Size matters because of the calipers. You can't put 2.0 rotors on with 1.6 calipers. CAll Kenny at Stillen Motorsports. Tell him Victor from GTP sent you.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

check out www.tirerack.com


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> check out www.tirerack.com



I'm getting my rotors from them.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

manuelga said:


> I'm getting my rotors from them.


Which ones?


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

EBC + EBC Green Stuff


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

manuelga said:


> EBC + EBC Green Stuff


EBC Sport Grooved Rotors (Style:Slotted - Dimpled, Finish:Gold) and EBC Greenstuff brake pads (Material: Composite) ?


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

EBC just handle 3 lines of products that fit our Nissans... Slotted Rotors, Green Stuff pads & Red Stuff pads.

If you don't want slotted rotors, tirerack have other choices, load your car trim, and do the whole search.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

power slot rotors 

good ridge stainless cables

tire rack link to EBC pads, EBC rotors, and Good ridge lines


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> check out www.tirerack.com


I guess I'll go for those Brembos. Thanks, man.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

200SushiX said:


> I guess I'll go for those Brembos. Thanks, man.


just because its bremo dosent mean its better. i personly would get the EBC dimpled and sloted. cooles better they have a special coating so they wont rust (and you have to ad mit those would look wicked hbehing some nice wheels) and they cool much better than just solid (vented) rotors just my 0.02 :thumbup:


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

Well lets put it this way, don't waste your money, the nx2000 kit is more than you will ever need for the car... And you can save a ton of money by just getting rebuilt calipers from Autozone or where ever. If you still must, get slotted rotors to go with them. Any more and you are going to have to get the disc conversion for the rear also. Anything else is just for show.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> just because its bremo dosent mean its better. i personly would get the EBC dimpled and sloted. cooles better they have a special coating so they wont rust (and you have to ad mit those would look wicked hbehing some nice wheels) and they cool much better than just solid (vented) rotors just my 0.02 :thumbup:


I've had the EBC's on the Honda, for about 3 years now,
and you're right: they still stop/look awesome. However,
the Tirerack didn't have them for the 1.6l DE? Just the
Brembos. That's the main reason I'm looking: the rust.
Brakes are fine now, but after I had to change the clutch,
I started looking in other areas that might need upgrading/changing.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> Well lets put it this way, don't waste your money, the nx2000 kit is more than you will ever need for the car... And you can save a ton of money by just getting rebuilt calipers from Autozone or where ever. If you still must, get slotted rotors to go with them. Any more and you are going to have to get the disc conversion for the rear also. Anything else is just for show.


What's the overall cost for this, if you don't mind me
asking? Too lazy too search . Are the rotors the same
size as 2.0l's?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

no they are diff.. 2.0 L rotor are bigger and a lil thicker than the 1.6


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

200SushiX said:


> What's the overall cost for this, if you don't mind me
> asking? Too lazy too search . Are the rotors the same
> size as 2.0l's?


If you do it right and shop around you could do the whole thing for a little more than $300. The NX's rotors are not all that much bigger than the b14 2.0's, but they are thicker for more heat dissipation. The only down side is that they weigh more than the others.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ok, im sorry for bringing this back from the dead but its better than starting a new thread right? well it turns out i need new brakes and i want to upgrade from OEM. my question is about these EBC zinc plated dimpled rotors will they fit the 1.6L or not? it says "excludes 1.6L E and EX models.......i have a GXE. i will also be getting new pads (ill figure that one out) and i have a G2 kit for my calipers. i mostly want these rotors because they wont rust, stop well, and look very nice! (behind my black wheels even better!) i would search more but something is "wrong" with my account and i have a 600 second post wait time between my posting and loads take forever so it times out my searching. thanks alot every one.


----------

